# Dark Power Pro 550W Defekt?



## JayCee2000 (22. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
Ich habe das Problem dass mein Netzteil beim betätigen der Start Taste einmal klackt und dann gar nix mehr geht. Habe das schon länger aber nach ein paar versuchen startete der PC dann doch. Nur heute geht es auch mit merheren versuchen (locker mehr als 100) nicht.
Würde mich über Hilfe freuen
MfG


----------



## NuVirus (22. Mai 2020)

wie ist denn deine hardware und wie heißt das netzteil genau - wie alt ist es grob?


----------



## IICARUS (22. Mai 2020)

Muss nicht am Netzteil liegen, vor allem weil er klickt.
Denn das Netzteil scheint sich einzuschalten aber irgendwas stimmt mit deinem Mainboard oder System anscheint nicht.

Es handelt sich anscheint um das *be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11* mit 550 Watt was ich auch verbaut habe und dieses Netzteil klickt beim ausschalten und auch beim einschalten. Schließe mal zum Test sofern möglich ein Lüfter direkt ans Netzteil. Nur mal um zu sehen ob das Netzteil sich eingeschaltet hat und der Lüfter laufen tut.


----------

